# Sunday's Show and Tell... 9/11/22



## jd56 (Sep 11, 2022)

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 11, 2022)

I took this pic yesterday at the gasser meet of my buddy Don Moyer launching his Willys (wheels up). Not bad for a small block AMC with 1 850 cfm Holley.


----------



## ranman (Sep 11, 2022)

Slim pickins lately


----------



## ranman (Sep 11, 2022)

Slim pickins


----------



## TrustRust (Sep 11, 2022)

Motobecane Super Mirage suburban yard sale find..
Looks like it was in a time capsule…
About 70 years newer than what I normally dig up lol..


----------



## stoney (Sep 11, 2022)

Buddy L 20” International  truck, Marx pickup truck, Hubley cast iron Scottie door stop


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 11, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I took this pic yesterday at the gasser meet of my buddy Don Moyer launching his Willys (wheels up)
> 
> View attachment 1693953




Have known Don for years! Drive it like ya stole it!!!!


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 11, 2022)

Him and squirrel  are on their way to Orlando, FL. for a race then camping for a week. Do you go to his Halloween party ?


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 11, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Him and squirrel  are on their way to Orlando, FL. for a race then camping for a week. Do you go to his Halloween party ?



No, used to mainly hang at the Hamb Drags every year, before it became the Spam Drags! Now, mainly just go back and forth on FB.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 11, 2022)

Kinda same thing with the Slick Devils.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Sep 11, 2022)

Roadmaster cycle truck and some vintage skateboards


----------



## catfish (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 11, 2022)

Picked up five sets of new Schwinn grips.


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 11, 2022)

Buckle up , lol I did not go to Brimfield this past week but I think I had a decent week shopping locally . The Road Master even came with a extra spring fork that I likely won’t use on the bike. The road master was disassembled 15 years ago to be cleaned ( never happened) and I bought it in pieces . But that’s fine . The road bikes where a free curb find . The toys came from two separate places . As I’m posting this my scrap guy brings me the Bike in the last photo $10 .Overall a good week


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## stoney (Sep 11, 2022)

Mid century African art. Love these


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 11, 2022)

Bicycle rack


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 11, 2022)

Went to the International Autojumble in Beaulieu, UK. The first picture is the main house on the grounds.  Here are some of the things I bought.  1902 Minerva, 1910 Wall Autocycle motor wheel (the precursor to the Smith Autowheel), and other bits.  I posted a heap of photos in the swap section; others forthcoming.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 11, 2022)

Quite a train track layout in the background.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 11, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Went to the International Autojumble in Beaulieu, UK. The first picture is the main house on the grounds.  Here are some of the things I bought.  1902 Minerva, 1910 Wall Autocycle motor wheel, and other bits.  I posted a heap of photos in the swap section; others forthcoming.
> 
> View attachment 1694071
> 
> ...



Really nice, my kinda place *love that sturmey sign *


----------



## ian (Sep 11, 2022)

Got my Skid Kings VBC swag a couple days ago. Now I'm a card carrying member. Thanks to @Frank and Pam Skid Kings for the gifts.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 11, 2022)

My CycleMotors came in and I attached them onto a couple placeholders.   I also receive my "Surviving Time" 2023 calendar.  Thanks Tim and Chris.


----------



## Westwind Rider (Sep 11, 2022)

ranman said:


> Slim pickins
> 
> View attachment 1693964
> 
> View attachment 1693965



Slim pickins are better than no pickins at all. Espically if they're Coppertone pickins!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 11, 2022)

Shoot, I forgot to include this.  I only saw three American bicycle items over here.  This New Departure counter adverting bell, a Schwinn girls DX tank, and a Columbia bicycle.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 11, 2022)

*Got this one a few days ago.


*


----------



## JRE (Sep 11, 2022)

ian said:


> Got my Skid Kings VBC swag a couple days ago. Now I'm a card carrying member. Thanks to @Frank and Pam Skid Kings for the gifts.
> 
> View attachment 1694095
> 
> View attachment 1694096



I need to get me one of those.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 11, 2022)

My favorite light


----------



## ian (Sep 11, 2022)

JRE said:


> I need to get me one of those.



Just takes a quick message to @Frank and Pam Skid Kings.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 11, 2022)

I picked up a super rare skateboard..Made by VARIFLEX believe it or not.. A Lance Mountain pro model. I didnt even realize HOW rare it was . I knew it was rare,but I was informed that Lance himself (The man who seemed to have almost every piece of Lance mountain history in his possession.. Didnt have this board and it took HIM a few years to get one
It also came with (In my opinion) a super cool home made board with sweet early Gullwing trucks! And extra wheels












And I have a good neighbor friend down the hill who is an antique dealer who found me a sweet black 38 Elgin!


----------



## JO BO (Sep 11, 2022)

Very nice oil dispensing unit


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 11, 2022)

Bottom bracket sets for pre-war Schwinn lightweight bikes.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 11, 2022)

new green fenders for my black Liberty badged 41 Schwinn. I had it for sale on Craigslist until I spied these fenders on ebay 🙂


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 11, 2022)

JRE said:


> I need to get me one of those.



What he said


----------



## CeeBee (Sep 11, 2022)

My wife had a garage sale over the weekend and I tried my best to hide "my stuff" to avoid the hassles of low ball garage sale buyers. Inevitably several people still saw my bicycle collection and one shopper tipped me off to another estate sale with "an old bike with a motor on the front wheel" that i was assuming would turn out to be a Free Spirit with a Bike Bug from his description. Another shopper told me he had "an old Roadmaster and Western Flyer just like the ones in the corner over there". 
I was pretty happy to find the Velo Solex instead of a Bike Bug and pretty disappointed with the 1998 repops, but I was able to negotiate an unopened 1997 University of Tennessee bottle of Makers Mark in with them. I'm more excited about the bourbon than those two bikes, though!


----------



## BRad90 (Sep 11, 2022)

Auction this weekend. License Plates. Remington 22 Short crate. 1970's Pepsi Tiffany Glasses.


----------



## catfish (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Angie122482 (Sep 11, 2022)

Just returned home from Brimfield. Met some interesting people and saw some interesting things but came home empty handed except for some glass pieces that were marked “free”

My friend on the other hand made out like a bandit. For some reason I’m always one step behind him when it comes to finding the most unique and cool pieces, gadgets and gizmos.

Until next time…


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 11, 2022)

Need anymore RC Planes 😜


----------



## nick tures (Sep 11, 2022)

1969 orange krate needs a few parts but its in good shape


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 11, 2022)

Apple Krate this week


----------



## Nashman (Sep 11, 2022)

A good week. My 1959 Rockola Tempo II stereo juke box was delivered from sunny Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada,bought locally some KILLER original Coke signs ( '38 Flange/green border all porcelain) 40's tin 6 pack and glowing bottle that came from a collection that originated from the city dump over 5 decades ago. Coca Cola would literally "dump" outdated signs ( even if new) and Calendars back in the day.

Many of the signs picked from the city dump were used ( never put up in or on a store by Coca Cola!) as scrap metal to nail image inside ( nail holes through the backs) for storage sheds and metal cladding on shop and industrial creations. The current seller, a semi-retired antique dealer/pal Mike bought stuff ( boxes of new 1957 Coca Cola Calendars and lots of signs) back in the 70's from the long since deceased " city dump picker/sheet metal old guy" then his deceased Son in Law in that era who later left it to his Son.

The Son sold the last to Mike last week and I was top of the list to pick the "litter". I also bought an amazing all original (Orilla Ontario Canada made) Texaco pump porcelain sign. No repop or "fake patina" on these bad boys!!

To round things off, a nice 1962 all original 22" Yonezawa Japan metallic red tin Cadillac toy car from Ebay arrived. It has a damaged roof/slightly damaged original windshield, but overall it's amazing. Years ago I would have taken it all apart and either reduced the dent or had a body man pal give it some love, but I just couldn't on this one. It's just too nice to even gently bend/open the tin tabs.

I'll post after this a few more items I found at an antique sale. I think I've limited out on this




 thread?


----------



## Nashman (Sep 11, 2022)

An antique sale turned up some local license plates, a REALLY nice/all been serviced, works perfect Motorola dash radio, and a sweet green porcelain service station light that will fit perfect over my gas pump in the garage Man Cave.

Congrats to all others who posted some super cool finds and treasures from the past. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 12, 2022)

ian said:


> Got my Skid Kings VBC swag a couple days ago. Now I'm a card carrying member. Thanks to @Frank and Pam Skid Kings for the gifts.
> 
> View attachment 1694095
> 
> View attachment 1694096




Been getting inquiries about the Skid King T shirts. There is only a few, mostly non adult sizes from a batch Gary did a few years ago. Trying to get a couple people hooked up, but for most part none available. Would love to be able to supply these to Cabers so If  Gary decides to do another run at some point I will defiantly post ! Thanks everyone !


----------



## ian (Sep 12, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Been getting inquiries about the Skid King T shirts. There is only a few, mostly non adult sizes from a batch Gary did a few years ago. Trying to get a couple people hooked up, but for most part none available. Would love to be able to supply these to Cabers so If  Gary decides to do another run at some point I will defiantly post ! Thanks everyone !



So mine is now a collectible item? Ima wear it to the swap in Brooks.


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Sep 12, 2022)

Cool photo and some nicnack’s


----------



## Rigs (Sep 17, 2022)

ranman said:


> Slim pickins lately
> 
> View attachment 1693962
> 
> View attachment 1693963


----------

